
Ask HN: Can Let's Encrypt be used for intranet/internal domains? - binwiederhier
Let&#x27;s Encrypt verifies domain ownership by placing a challenge response file on the docroot. Is there a way to issue certificates for non-public domains, such as router.company1.lan, router.company2.lan and such?
======
detaro
No, if you don't control the domain according to public view (global DNS) you
rightfully can't get certificates. Right now you also need to have a publicly
reachable server behind it, but it's planned to allow DNS-only verification
soon.

[https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/on-the-state-of-the-
dns-...](https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/on-the-state-of-the-
dns-01-challenge/4805)

~~~
binwiederhier
Thanks. I'll look at that.

